# Keyed scratch removal?



## dreadaz (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey, woke up this morning to find some  has run a key down one side of my caddy  around 2foot long, some of the scratch you can catch a finger nail in some parts you can't..

I don't want to sound cheap but i don't want to spend £150+ on re-spraying, I'm not looking for perfect just looking for it to be less obvious.. i've seen/heard of some good cheaper alternatives can anyone advise on the best course of action for a complete novice with no skillz lol

Or Anyone in the Bognor regis/west sussex area fancy making some beer money??


----------



## Rahuls (May 30, 2012)

I would say you have a couple of options. I would firstly polish to reveal the deeper areas and minimise the the rest. 

Depending on depth you could use a tiny bit of lacquer thinner on a cloth and rub gently. Not too much thinner though as it may soften the clearcoat. 

Alternative is that if it's not through to paint you could use the guide for chip repair in this section but only using some lacquer.


----------



## dreadaz (Jan 15, 2008)

I did try some G3 scratch remover today with the supplyed waffle pad and it did reduce the serverity of the whole scratch but it can still be seen from differant angles!

I do have a rotory :buffer: but never used it  do you think i could make it better still if i made a couple of passes with the rotory?? 

And what pad would recommend? cheers


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd touch it up with laquer. You will see how it looks and if you dont like it you can wipe it off straight away. Use a touch up kit.

Then go along it slowly and machine everything down even.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Gtechniq P1 and Tri Foam pad or Duo Foam pad will see great results as that is my go to hand correction.

Also i recently tried the Autobrite scratch remover and that wa very good too with a tri foam pad


----------



## Danp. (Aug 15, 2008)

I too have to give this a go. Scratch down front wing and both doors


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Something like that if its not that deep, gently flat it with some P3000 then machine polish, it may not remove all of it but its likely to make it less noticeable. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Possibly a lacquer fill but as you say you catch your nail on it possibly some paint on fine brush ****tail stick sand and polish.

I have a bad one on the car we just collected friday, i made a mistake of forgetting my paint gauge and now the car turns out to have been machined as low as 71.8 microns in one area and all over low apart from from a wing and rear quarter that is 156 microns so has been resprayed, plus this is a main dealers approved used that i foolishly though would be ok but let me take it when there external experion check has flagged up a possible millage discrepancy.

So now looking into rejecting the car but dealer is 60 miles away and car sat on drive as looking to reject it.

Sorry for going of topic there just a bit miffed.

However i spotted a slight scratch when collecting it on the side in the shade by the building though ill get that out but washed the car and boy there filler was good as it revealed this....


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

What out Mantis scratch remover stuff ?


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Had same type of scratches on my car and just this weekend used The P1 with there foam pad by hand and after a bit of elbow geese they were gone, plus p1 is not full of fillers so once there gone, there gone.


----------

